# New today on IBS.org



## Elaine0400 (Jan 24, 2017)

I believe I have had IBS for years. Finally getting tests done. I have had a colonoscopy having good results only one benign polyp. Yearly blood tests good. Ultrasounds of pancreas, gallbladder, liver, and aorta, all good. Now waiting for results of urine and if any blood in feces. I have all the symptoms of IBS with some cramping, diarrhea (recently everyday), mucus, bloating infrequently, and constipation not so often. I'm hungry, and afraid to eat most everything especially nuts, chocolate, fiber. I'm depressed about all of this. I just want all these tests over with. Need a dr. To finally say that I am dealing with IBS. Need to know what I can eat. Seems like almost nothing. I like toast, but what can I put on the toast, and have read maybe wheat not a good thing. My favorite thing is my 2-3 cups of coffee with Non dairy Coffee Mate, but I'm guessing I need to give that up. Sorry so negative today. I'm normally happy person and love to dance, oh, and eat 😋


----------

